# Money query



## Hk_2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've been offered a year working in the Hong Kong office of the company I work for with the option to extend. The company will cover my rental in kowloon bay and I'll have approximately 25,000 HKD a month. Just want to know if that's a bit low or its plenty to enjoy the city as I keep hearing how expensive it is. And I may have the chance to negotiate for more. 

I'm young (at heart) and single so will be hoping to socialise at weekends regularly and eat out a few nights of the week.

Am I worrying unnecessarily?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hk_2015 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The company will cover my rental in kowloon bay and I'll have approximately 25,000 HKD a month. Just want to know if that's a bit low or its plenty to enjoy the city as I keep hearing how expensive it is. And I may have the chance to negotiate for more.
> 
> ...


HK$25000 is a reasonable wage to live on without housing cost. You need to bear in mind that some 'western' goods can be very expensive. When I was in Hong Kong last November, I nearly 'fell off the chair' when Jacob cream crackers are on sale for HK$27 (over £2) in the supermarket when I can go to my local Tesco and get the same thing for £1. 

Just a wee suggestion - before you leave for Hong Kong, it may be helpful if you open a Hong Kong bank account with the HSBC in the UK. This move could saves a lot of time and effort.


----------

